# (NE) At Stud - The Era of Zeus MH



## Hutch (Jul 7, 2010)

At Stud: The Era of Zeus MH (Zeus) Sire NFC FC AFC Five Star General Patton X Lone Willows Poison Ivy QAA (out of FC AFC Blackwater Rudy x FC AFC Roughwaters Snap Crackle Pop). Hips OFA EXCELLENT, Eyes Cerf NORMAL, EIC CLEAR, CNM CLEAR, Black / Yellow Factored. First & foremost I am a hunter. This dog can hunt. He has 2 seasons in Canada with an outfitter & 3 NE seasons under his belt with well over 1,000 retrieves. This dog has no quit in the field though when it comes time to come in the switch is off & you have a very calm affectionate dog. Pedigree, health clearances & pictures upon request. Stud Fee $500.00


----------

